# Look what I got *pic*



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

I wen't to the petstore and was looking at their rats. Not with the intention to get one, but we all know how that goes! :lol: The lady said they where probably all going to be sold as feeders.  Well I saw this little bundle of joy and realized how similar she looked to my Jade, who recently passed on. There markings are a bit different and this one has what I call ruby eyes. I couldn't let her be possible food! So my friend was kind enough to buy her for me!  

She is really young, small, and thin  So far she just stays asleep in a ball, to afraid to explore. I feel bad, she is used to having company. But I wan't to make sure she won't make mine sick if she has something. Oh I decided to name her Ruby. :wink:


----------



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

Aww, she looks just like my girl Frank.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

LoL she looks like my boy iriquois!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Shall I join in and say that she looks like my boy Baileys? :lol:

Sounds like she needs yummy fatty treats and some love and she'll be wonderful.


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

YEAH a new Ratakin! All she needs is love and some treats that should do the trick! LOL!


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

She looks like my rat Peanut.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Shes looks so sweet


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

LOL, well wow, she looks like alot of other rats! :lol:


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Why couldnt you have gotten two?


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah lol, go back and get another >_> Hah, I'm horrible.


----------



## Chivahn (Mar 30, 2007)

She looks like Zero!


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Sad news guys  The problem with getting feeders, I am aware of now, is yes its sad they will probably be food but they usually have health problems. She was very inactive, I thought she was just scared. This morning I found her dead. Poor girl.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Awww, was she properly quarantined? Even if she wasn't I would have all the other rats taken to the vet A.S.A.P. Poor girl that is aweful D: Just to find her suddenly dead I'm so sorry.

I would be so worried that whatever she had got transfered to the others, even if properly qt'ed...


----------



## LizLovesRats5 (Mar 28, 2007)

JEEZ, DEAD? I wonder what was wrong with her...


----------



## ManBeard (Apr 10, 2007)

Ah, thats so sad.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh the poor thing!

Should you perhaps tell the petstore that they have some very sick rats?

Not that they care...


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry. 

I wonder what was wrong???


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, that's awful for both her and you . Was she being properly QT'd? if not I'd say make a vet appointment for your rats ASAP. Don't wait for symptoms, most of the time once you see the symptoms it because harder to treat.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank goodness she was properly QT'd. I told the petstore about what happened, they didn't seem to really care. *sigh*


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*I would have made a big scene (but thats just me ), I
m so sorry about your hunnie... I wonder what In the world could have happend?*


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

im so sorry for your loss x


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Another sad story about a pet shop rat


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I echo the question Poppy asked - was she quarantined in a completely separate airspace?


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

i'm sorry dear. i REALLY hope nothing transferred to your other rats.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

Dont worry yall, my other ratties seem fine and she was properly QT'd. It was my first time doing a proper QT too! 8O


----------

